# Inmotion Tuning Chip Review



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

For those of you who have not heard about the Inmotion Tuning chip for the 2.5 5cyl this is where you can learn about the services they offer and my expierence from getting my ECU chipped by these guys. Everything that I post within this thread is MY opinion. Here is how this post will follow:
Inmotion Offer (what they do)
ECU removal
Performance
If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or visit Inmotionusa.com or call them up. James was main contact and is really an awesome guy (as you will read throughout this post).
*INMOTION CHIP TUNING *
The chip that Inmotion offers is a tuning of your ECU. They raise the rev limiter and can also eliminate the top-speed gov for you as well. I can assure you that after removing my ECU and shipping it, returning it and reinstalling it.... there was NO damage to my ECU. I am sure that is what is running through all of your heads. I was nervous as well, but James will help you out, trust me. In my line of work, I sell products back and forth from business to business... I can honestly say I have never dealt with someone as sympathetic as him. This company sent me a VAG-COM for run a few tests on my car after receiving it. I spent more time on the phone with him over the last few days than I spent talkng to my fiancee. Take it from me, they are good people. Go here to hear more about them http://www.inmotionusa.com
ECU REMOVAL
First you want to locate your ECU, it is a bit off centered to the passanger side and all the way in the back of your engine bay... On the 2.5 this is what it looks like. 








Notice that everything is removed around it? There is a black sheet of plastic that goes around your wiper blades and connects to a heat shield located in the back of your engine bay. Here are the steps you take to remove these pieces... 
1. remove wiper blades
2. remove clips on the far sides of the plastic sheet (over by your side mirrors)
3. Remove the bolts that are holding down the heat shield there are two of them... one on the left and right. 
4. once the bolts are out, jiggle the heat shield free. 
5. Remove the plastic shield that was under the wiper blades
Note: Make sure to keep all of your bolts in a safe place, because you will need ALL of them to put everything back together








Here is what the heat shield will look like, I kept the rubber seal on the top of it, only because its a pain to get back on if you take it off...








The plastic sheet below the winshield wipers will look like this:








Okay, now that my friends was a cake walk... now on to the fun stuff...
You will need a dremmel tool for this for sure.... looks like this...








1. Use the dremmel to cut two slots in the tamper proof screws, so that you can undo them with a flat head screw driver (there is a thread lock on these screws, so dont try to unscrew until after the next step).








2. Get a heat-gun, or in my case, a hair dryer and heat up the screws until you see the thread lock melting, it will start smoking (it will start to smoke)... 








If you dont have a heat-gun, I suggest getting one. I didnt and took me about 3 hours. So if you use a hair dryer, make sure you have one of these in your backyard so you can take a break during this time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Okay... Now once the thread lock is loose, simply remove the screws from the bracket. Once removed you can pull the ECU out no problem. The 2 plugs into the ECU are locked in place by 2 plastic locks. You need to pull those ALL THE WAY OUT before you remove the plugs. 
When its out, it should look something like this... 








*Now pay attention... DO NOT TURN YOUR CAR ON AT ALL WHEN THE ECU IS OUT. Also, on your starter there is a little red reset switch... you may need to push that back in once your ECU is reinstalled in order to start the car, I know i did







* 
Reinstalling the ECU is crazy easy. You shouldnt have any problems. 
If you got any questions on this, feel free to PM me, i would be more than happy to help
*PERFORMANCE:*
(the dyno will go HERE once i have it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
I love the way it drives now... it revs high and maintins strong power curves from roughly 3500 to redline. Throttle response has definitley improved and the car seems to be happier








Trust me, this is legit, these guys were great. Give them a call and give them a chance. I realize that everyone is nervous because Greddy and APR and all these "big name" companies dont have one yet, but WHO CARES! They were all unknown at once as well... these guys will give you better customer service and a MUCH quicker turn around than those companies. The day I got my ECU out, I sent it. He recieves it a day later, and I get it back the day after that. I was without my car for the weekend. Its well worth it... again http://www.inmotionusa.com. Give it a try http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
heres a quick video for you guys... nothing crazy...
http://s166.photobucket.com/al...4.flv



_Modified by OrlandoJetta at 10:04 AM 4-23-2007_


----------



## Rhabit (Feb 24, 2007)

Still bugs me. How can a company sell a product/flash for a ecu and not back it up with a legitimate dyno? 
Anyway glad you got everything back to working and look forward to you posting a dyno. Do you have a dyno before the ecu was put on?


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Rhabit)*

They should develop somekind of flash kit they can send to the driver. something they can plug in and press a button and have the settings in the ecu changed...








i may try this. who knows...


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

It is really not a big deal removing the ECU if you have some guidance. The above posting should help you get it out no problem. The tamper proof screws are seriously "tamper proof". They are hard to get out, just be patient and give yourself a few hours to get the job done. Also, garage park the car if you can, because you wont be able to move it for a few days... helps out with bad weather. Honestly, I just got back from church and I have to take the turnpike there. Coming on the onramp I hit about 115 with EASE... Before I was able to hit just about 100... that was a good test today for her... accelaration has DEFINITLEY improved. Its worth it IMO... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The dyno will be done with the stock intake on it, I just need to set aside an afternoon this week to put it back on and get her dynoed... I will post numbers by next week.


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

*115km/hr right OJ!*


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (RP-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RP-1* »_*115km/hr right OJ!*









Sure... I have no need to lie, its not like im selling the chip







The on ramp from Osceola Pkwy onto the turnpike... its slightly down hill and over a little over a 1/4 mile long until you hit the turnpike. Usually hit about 100 but i got up around 115 before I hit the turnpike today. Its definitley quicker than it used to be.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

I really hope the aftermarket software community livens up for the 2.5 motor. I really like the Rabbit / Jetta but I don't like leaving my car stock.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_I really hope the aftermarket software community livens up for the 2.5 motor. I really like the Rabbit / Jetta but I don't like leaving my car stock.









It will start coming around soon... I think once they release the '08 rabbit with 170 HP (same motor, 2.5) those bolt ons should work with our motor as well. Plus, im sure companies like Nuespeed for instance, will understand this motor enough by then to able to complete a turbo kit and correct the mapping errors. I want Greddy to release a turbo for this soooOoOoOooo bad... thats a conservative turbo and we will get 50-75 HP out of it with minimal modification http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_It is really not a big deal removing the ECU if you have some guidance. 

its 2007 we shouldnt have to do that anymore


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
its 2007 we shouldnt have to do that anymore 

Ok, then drive to Oregon???


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_
Ok, then drive to Oregon???

Maybe I have it wrong... but what I think he's saying is the MODERN way is to plug a flash loader in to the OBD port (the same one you'd plug VAGCOM or a scan tool in at) and flash the ECU with new mappings and etc. No need to remove the ECU and ship off to a company.
You'd have to buy a flash loader... or you take it in to a participating speed shop. Problem I see is that, if you take it in to the dealer, they can/will/have re-flashed the ECU with updated code from VW without notifying you, which overwrites your expensive custom code.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

I know what he was saying... but unfortunatley, Inmotion is located out of Oregon. I would much rather pay $28 to overnight my ECU, than drive my car there, get me? If they had a shop here, I would certainly drive to it... but they dont. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

"Nice Throttle response" ? That's it?


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Orlando,
You should drive out there when you get a chance. Farking nice place to be.
@[email protected]: he said he was going to dyno it with the stock intake in his OP.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

bumping for a dyno. im really looking forward to this. cant wait till GIAC comes out so we can have something to compare it to. the price will certainly be a huge difference.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (travis3265)*

I would love to see a dyno, and even better if we can have a stock dyno, chip with stock intake, and chip with intake.
If the dyno backs this up I might try this.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I would love to see a dyno, and even better if we can have a stock dyno, chip with stock intake, and chip with intake.
If the dyno backs this up I might try this.

As soon as I get a chance to dyno i will. I still have to pull the MTL intake off of it as well. I will call today and see if I can get in next weekend. This weekend I will be on the car cruise on saturday and sunday I will be out of town until tuesday. SO sometime next week I will get it done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes GTI throttle response is excellent. Big improvement. As far as overall performance, it is definitey quicker. There is only so much you can say when describing chip tuning...


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

what does the tamper proof screw top look it?
cant wait for the dyno!!!!!


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Keep us updated and post the dyno's when you get a chance, I think we are ALL very interested.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

I emailed them saying I have a cable and can flash my own stuff. They told me to call which I did but didn't hear back. Their website says they rent out flashing equipment for $2500, though that might only be for certain makes and not VW.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rare)*

rent it out for $2500??? You mean you pay $2500 for insurance right?? Or as collateral.... otherwise that wouldnt make sense. As I told you guys, I will be dynoing soon as I can. Just been very busy lately... when I get time (prolly next week) I wll do it.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Subscribing for dyno results, best of luck OJ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (veedubtek)*

Thanks bud... Im hoping to pick up at the VERY LEAST 20 HP from both mods... will put me at 170... i would be happy with that.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Thanks bud... Im hoping to pick up at the VERY LEAST 20 HP from both mods... will put me at 170... i would be happy with that.

170 whp? I'd say you'll hit that more than easily with the CAI and chip. Honestly, I'm guessing you'll hit closer to 180. Guessing/hoping...not sure which really...but you had the nuts to send off your ECM to some no name company to get reflashed, so I'm honestly hoping you hit 190 or so to have something to throw in all the haters faces.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_
170 whp? I'd say you'll hit that more than easily with the CAI and chip. Honestly, I'm guessing you'll hit closer to 180. Guessing/hoping...not sure which really...but you had the nuts to send off your ECM to some no name company to get reflashed, so I'm honestly hoping you hit 190 or so to have something to throw in all the haters faces. 








that would be nice to ba at 190. My prelude was about 230 somethin when i was done with her, and the 2.5 sill doesnt come close to the torque in that thing. 180 would be excellen as well... but im just dynoing with the inmotion chip and stock exhaust system. Im not gonna dyno with my MTL on there this time, only b/c i really dont want to yank it off after installing it with no CEL.


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

yo OJ i Sent it off today. just got my baby out of the shop. it took you a long time to take out ur ecu. i just had my father in law take it out.(hes a mech at a vw/audi dealership)







and yes when this chip comes back to me and i get my LNT intake in the word of jigsaw there will be blood lol


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

heh nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Goodluck with the Dyno buddy, you may very well have the fastest 2.5 in the 2.5 forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

yeah me and OJ fastest rabbits on the planet lol


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Goodluck with the Dyno buddy, you may very well have the fastest 2.5 in the 2.5 forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Maybe... yours says 180 whp in your sig... what mods do u have done to get you to that??


----------



## Variant55 (Jul 16, 2002)

he's just estimating his whp dude. i think it's closer to 170 like next years.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey OJ,
If you give me your work phone number I'll pretend to be your doctor. That way you'll get the time off work.


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

i love it guys


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_Hey OJ,
If you give me your work phone number I'll pretend to be your doctor. That way you'll get the time off work.

lol... yeah, that wouldnt work man... not in my line of work


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

so tell us more about this thing man! you got it back???


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

que?


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

The chip... didn't you say that you loved it?
i thought you got the chip back.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

I see Inmotion is advertising on Ebay...


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*

that's the only place they are advertised


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*








































































*Hit me with an update OJ! *


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (RP-1)*

hey whats goin on man, any updates yet?? hey lightning bunny get yours back yet?? how did your process go?? thanks and cheers








-matt


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

yes got it back and love it also got my custom exhaust and cup kit. the chip makes the car so smooth and i whopped up a gti today


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightningBunny* »_yes got it back and love it also got my custom exhaust and cup kit. the chip makes the car so smooth and i whopped up a gti today

you going to dyno your car?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
you going to dyno your car?

X2 when we can see some numbers???


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (KoF)*

do you have Vag-Com...I would be interested in seeing some logs....timing and Lamda vs RPMs if you do...


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
you going to dyno your car?

yea pretty soon when i have a day off.


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_do you have Vag-Com...I would be interested in seeing some logs....timing and Lamda vs RPMs if you do...

no vag my father in law does i go see him when i get a day off


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

I have a VAG... but dont know how to do all that ish... I am looking to Dyno as soon as I get a chance... work is CRAZY lately... I work for Fidelity, and at the end of the month all the way into the 2nd week we are crazy busy finalizing loans, so as soon as I get a chance I will Dyno. Latley ive been working 12 hours a day... but this weekend I may have some time... dont worry ill get around to it soon enough








As far as beating a GTI, yeah.... right... I went on a car cruise last weekend with 31 cars, about 14 of them GTI's and there is no way that your beating GTI's, considering I probably have more done to my car.


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_As far as beating a GTI, yeah.... right... I went on a car cruise last weekend with 31 cars, about 14 of them GTI's and there is no way that your beating GTI's, considering I probably have more done to my car.









could have been an awful driver in the GTI he beat, a friend of mine was in his mk4 git and raced a gti 3 times, the girl who owned the car drove first and he beat the pants off her then her bf got in and drove for the other 2 times and my friend lost both times. the driver has a lot to do with how a car will run.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey OJ, I'll fly down there and dyno your car for ya. Could I sleep on your floor?


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_I have a VAG... but dont know how to do all that ish... I am looking to Dyno as soon as I get a chance... work is CRAZY lately... I work for Fidelity, and at the end of the month all the way into the 2nd week we are crazy busy finalizing loans, so as soon as I get a chance I will Dyno. Latley ive been working 12 hours a day... but this weekend I may have some time... dont worry ill get around to it soon enough








As far as beating a GTI, yeah.... right... I went on a car cruise last weekend with 31 cars, about 14 of them GTI's and there is no way that your beating GTI's, considering I probably have more done to my car.










dang OJ ya dont believe in the evil rabbit from hell lol. but look power to ratio right your car couldn't beat because it weighs more than mine does. the gti and rabbit weigh the almost the same right???? jetta is like 3oo-5oo pounds more right?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightningBunny* »_

dang OJ ya dont believe in the evil rabbit from hell lol. but look power to ratio right your car couldn't beat because it weighs more than mine does. the gti and rabbit weigh the almost the same right???? jetta is like 3oo-5oo pounds more right? 

That my friend is true... the Rabbit most certainly weighs significantley less than my Jetta... and oddly enough, I had this discussion with a friend from work who drives an IS300 ('04). Obviously it escalated into us lining up on University Blvd. at a red light







... long story short, I ABSOLUTLEY blew the doors off of him... hes got exhaust and a CAI... says hes pulling around 212HP Dynoed. I dont know man, I have a new found respect for my 2.5 since today. What I realized is that the torque has to be up over 200lbs EASY, only because of how figgin quick it is off the line now. I got up to about 85 and he was a good 3 car lengths behind me. I cant wait to Dyno this thing... looks like im gonna have some time on Friday as long as the 3 loans I have fall together smooth and they sign by 3:00 I should be able to have my butt at the dyno shop by 4:00-4:30 before they close. 





















for at least 190HP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

Juice is right man... I have both a Jetta and a rabbit... and the rabbit is definitely faster than the jetta (stock). but now i have my mtl intake and am getting a magnaflow on friday, so i think my jetta will be significantly faster. the rabbit is the mrs'. car, so no mods there...
(i don't think there every will be, unless i can do it incognito... like say... an lnt intake on the sly...







...)


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

thats wat im waiting for is lnt intake. (and Cams)







as soon as they come out with it is over


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

goodluck man, make sure they pull your A/F so your running nice and not to lean. 
-matt


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (thumper07)*

BUMP for friday and hoping Orlando got a chance to go to the Dyno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want to chip my car but thinking about waiting for cams to do a cams and chip upgrade, well I will have to wait anyway since these things are not availible yet, but let's hope we will soon have the option.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

Wanted to come on and post real quick... still at work, waiting on a client to sign in Melbourne... may have time today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

I am so excited for you, Orlando. Hopefully we get to see the true results today!
TGIF.


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

yo OJ i wanna see dyno runs asap. lol i am scheduled at dyno 2 weeks from now. thats my next off day


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

killer wabbits


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*

Sorry guys, no go today... I had to drive to Melbourne to finish closing this dude, about an hour away (interest rate changed from the underwritter). Truth is, it took about 3 hours of convincing this dude, but well worth the commission check




































I will try and do it as soon as I can, I have the weekend off, but no time to get it done, and I know the shop isnt open on Sunday (which I would have time then). Kinda sucks, but Im gonna have to wait until next weekend. Sorry for keeping you guys in stuck like this... but if I dont work, I cant pay for my Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Inmotion Tuning Chip Review (OrlandoJetta)*

nice man, i wish we can tell how it is without the intake though


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Inmotion Tuning Chip Review (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_nice man, i wish we can tell how it is without the intake though

I will be taking the intake off when I dyno it... kinda the reason that I dont have time to do it. Gonna dyno with it as close to stock as possible... the only thing that may effect it just a bit would be the exhaust, but nothing major http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Inmotion Tuning Chip Review (OrlandoJetta)*

Would it be impossible or too hard for you to dyno with the intake and without it? 

I would love to see the results with the intake as I have one, and maybe the chip + intake can make a bigger gain that just adding intake hp bump + the chips results. Maybe the chip can take even bigger advantage of the intake.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Inmotion Tuning Chip Review (OrlandoJetta)*








can't wait to see the dyno chart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Inmotion Tuning Chip Review (vr_vento95)*

when can we expect to see this dyno?? i know its been a while??
-matt


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Inmotion Tuning Chip Review (thumper07)*

Yeah I know its been awhile... work is taking a toll on me at the moment. I havent had ANY time at all to get it done. If anyone in the ORlando area wants to come and get my car and go do it while im at work, IM GAME... seriously, if anyone can come and get it done, let me know.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Inmotion Tuning Chip Review (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Yeah I know its been awhile... work is taking a toll on me at the moment. I havent had ANY time at all to get it done. If anyone in the ORlando area wants to come and get my car and go do it while im at work, IM GAME... seriously, if anyone can come and get it done, let me know.

wow man nice... i would do it for you but im many miles away








id leave my car and key with you just incase you need to get somewhere and i have your car


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

this has gone on long enough! they gave u a free chip in the hopes that you would show proof of its capabilities, and weeks later, we still have no dyno. this isnt going to be like the VAG turbo project is it? promises promises...


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_this has gone on long enough! they gave u a free chip in the hopes that you would show proof of its capabilities, and weeks later, we still have no dyno. this isnt going to be like the VAG turbo project is it? promises promises...

x2 looks like there is curse on 2.5L engine


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (KoF)*

Yea i wanna see a dyno ....they have a shop in Montgomery NY where i can have them reflash it and i won't have to ship the ecu out


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (trikstir99)*

hes too busy to dyno


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

so i spoke to the shop that deals with inmotion about 2-3 hrs from me...it will cost me 300 for the reflash...but i won't have to remove my ecu and ship it out....but is this chip worth it??
cause i have a shop 15 min from me for $600 i can get the unitronic but as far as i know that chip won't be out for another week or so...neither chip has a dyno or proven numbers
also both shops said that the chip will be undetecable by the dealer its pretty much ur word against the dealers.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (trikstir99)*

As long as you can keep your ECU in, its undetectable... however... if the dealer happens to flash your precious tuned ECU for updates, you just lost all your performance tuning. So either way, stay away from the dealer when you have it done, or at least cut a deal with your local shops before you get it flashed the first time to reflash for you for free if something happens. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As far as it being worth it... my word is YES I enjoy the power. No dyno proven numbers, im just way to busy to get it done man... but I believe its worth it. If I get a chance in a few weeks I will get it done... I am going to Pittsburgh for my baby sisters high school graduation on June 7th and I took until the 12th off from work, eventhough ill be home on the 10th... so if I cant get it done between now and then, I promise I will get it done the 10th - 12th...


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

hi school graduate = not a baby anymore = legal heh heh


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

so now the debate is Inmotion for 300 with a 3 hr drive or Unitronic for @600 and a 15 min drive... hmmm i have to research more into the gains


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (trikstir99)*

hey OrlandoJetta, someone posted a link on how to do a rough dyno estimate thing (i think its pretty damn close







) on VAGCOM.... you know what im talking about








if you need any help ill write it more clearly
[EDIT]
http://forums.audiworld.com/vag/msgs/457.phtml
i also have some templates for excel that you can use for easy graphing..... hit me up ASAP!


_Modified by mujjuman at 2:36 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Unitronic or inmotion, both are companies I have never heard off before now, just out of curiosity, why do you guys think these companies have been able to crack the 2.5 code and the big companies have not.
I am really tempted to do this though, would just need the dyno to see what kind of gains to see if it is worth it. 
So thanks Orlando for taking the time to dyno, even if it is not as quickly as we all hoped here.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Unitronic or inmotion, both are companies I have never heard off before now, just out of curiosity, why do you guys think these companies have been able to crack the 2.5 code and the big companies have not.


i think its because they were just too busy messing with the 2.0T. i dont think the big companies even attempted to make the chip for the 2.5
ive heard of unitronic before though, but i think inmotion is a new company.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I agree with you Muj... I dont think that they really cared to chip the 2.5. I dont really see the sense in NOT wanting to attempt to satisfy an untapped market, but I guess these big companies have thier logic for not working on the 2.5. Either way... I will do the dyno with the VAG tomorrow and see if it works... I PROMISE I WILL DO IT. I am taking the day off tomorrow and was planning on just chillin around the house and playin some XBOX 360 (just got MLB2007 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ). So I will take a quick drive to see what Im pulling.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Good on ya man
offtopic: add me on xbl I need some ppl to play with adamoo403


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

the inmotion chip is 175. so its cheaper. id have to try the other to see but. i need a intake to kick as now.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_I will do the dyno with the VAG tomorrow and see if it works... I PROMISE I WILL DO IT. 

It's tomorrow. Quick someone call 911 because he must be too seriously injured to post or dead.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

It's tomorrow, how did the dyno go? I know, patience is not one of my virtues!!!
just kidding, I apreciatte dynoing it and letting us know hwat happens, as well as taking the time to do it.
Keep us updated!!!


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

come on orlando its time for the








"dyno" mite!!! the time has come! muhuhahaha


----------



## windsorfox (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

Quick question: 
If you remove your ECU and then reinstall it, it would be obvious to the dealership right? 
So if you ever take your car in with an engine related problem, do you think they could void your engine warranty because you messed with the ecu?


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (windsorfox)*

herein lies the problem.... 
my view? wait until inmotion starts contracting with shops to load the flash through the vag-com port thingy. that way you just have to go into a shop and get the ecu flashed instead of having to remove it.
but more importantly... wasn't that "dy-no-mite" pic hillarious??!!


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (windsorfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorfox* »_Quick question: 
If you remove your ECU and then reinstall it, it would be obvious to the dealership right? 
So if you ever take your car in with an engine related problem, do you think they could void your engine warranty because you messed with the ecu?


Hell yes?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
Hell yes?

x2


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

K guys... as I promised, I did the timed run today... I HAVE NO CLUE HOW TO ADD UP THESE VALUES, so if anyone knows how to put together the 'Butt Dyno' please let me know and I will e-mail you the values that I came up with, and hopefully you can grab a good measurment for me!


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Ok since no help... I tried to crunch this all myself... im not great with numbers, but im also not retarded... heres what I got. 
and trust me, this is with some "fill in the blank" work because I had a real hard time figuring out the time-stamp and its a ROUGH estimate of the stock car weight + me in it... I came up with *183 HP and 202 Lbs of torque*. Again, this is a trial and error thing. What I am going to do is figure out EXACTLY how to do the time stamp, and re-run it again tonight... in the mean time, someone help me figure this out so I can go and try again... But hey, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the preliminary numbers


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*








really good numbers, man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We've been waiting so long for it.







for OrlandoJetta !!!


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*

Is this with the stock intake?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_Is this with the stock intake?

It'd be nice but I doubt it. a 33hp gain off just chipping the 5 banger doesnt seem right. good numbers though


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_Is this with the stock intake?

stock intake? no way, don't you guys know that orlando has the e-ram?
thats why his numbers are so high...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

you have a PM my friend


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_Is this with the stock intake?

No this is with the MTL intake on... I didnt have time to remove the MTL and put the stock back on... nor did I really feel like dealing with it and running it twice








Im sending the numbers off to Muj so he can crunch them too and see what he gets... I dont know if I did it right, so dont get 2 excited yet. If anyone wants to take a crack at it... here are the numbers...
1.TIME 2.RPM'S 3.ENG LOAD 4.SPEED (K/M) 5.LOAD STATUS
0.18	680	13.5	11.3 Idle
0.33	680	13.5	11.3 Part Throttle
*0.47	720	24.8	11.3 Enrich.
0.68	1000	42.9	11.3 Enrich.
0.83	1600	58.6	11.3 Enrich.
0.97	2120	65.4	11.3 Enrich.
1.18	2440	69.9	12.5 Enrich.
1.33	2480	70.7	13.8 Enrich.
1.47	2520	70.7	16.3 Enrich.
1.61	2560	70.7	17.5 Enrich.
1.82	2640	71.4	20 Enrich.
1.97	2720	72.2	23.8 Full Throt
2.12	2800	73.7	25 Enrich.
2.33	2920	75.9	27.5 Full Throt
2.48	2960	75.9	30 Full Throt
2.62	3000	75.2	31.3 Full Throt
2.76	3000	74.4	33.8 Full Throt
2.98	3080	74.4	36.3 Full Throt
3.13	3120	74.4	37.5 Full Throt
3.27	3120	74.4	40 Full Throt
3.47	3240	75.2	41.3 Full Throt
3.63	3360	76.7	42.5 Full Throt
3.77	3520	82.7	45 Enrich.
3.98	3640	85	47.5 Full Throt
4.13	3800	85.7	48.8 Full Throt
4.27	3920	86.5	51.3 Full Throt
4.48	4080	85	53.8 Full Throt
4.63	4200	85	55 Full Throt
4.77	4320	84.2	57.5 Full Throt
4.99	4480	82	60 Full Throt
5.14	4600	81.2	60 Full Throt
5.28	4720	81.2	61.3 Full Throt
5.49	4880	81.2	63.8 Full Throt
5.63	5000	82	66.3 Full Throt
5.78	5080	79.7	67.5 Full Throt
5.99	5200	77.4	70 Full Throt
6.15	5320	75.2	71.3 Full Throt
6.31	5400	74.4	72.5 Full Throt
6.53	5520	71.4	75 Full Throt*
6.69	5360	69.2	76.3 Idle
6.83	4960	32.3	76.3 Overrun
7.04	4440	15.8	77.5 Overrun
7.19	4120	12.8	77.5 Overrun
7.33	3800	15	77.5 Overrun
7.47	3480	15	77.5 Overrun
7.68	3040	13.5	77.5 Overrun
7.83	2760	12.8	77.5 Overrun
7.97	2520	12.8	77.5 Overrun
8.18	2200	12.8	77.5 Overrun
8.33	1960	13.5	77.5 Overrun
8.47	1720	14.3	77.5 Overrun
8.68	1600	14.3	76.3 Idle
8.83	1600	14.3	76.3 Idle
8.97	1560	14.3	76.3 Idle
9.18	1480	14.3	76.3 Idle
9.33	1400	14.3	76.3 Idle
9.47	1320	14.3	76.3 Idle
9.61	1240	14.3	76.3 Idle
9.82	1120	14.3	76.3 Idle
9.97	1040	14.3	76.3 Idle
10.11	960	13.5	76.3 Idle
10.32	880	13.5	75 Idle
10.47	840	13.5	75 Idle
10.61	800	13.5	75 Idle
10.82	760	12.8	75 Idle
10.97	720	12.8	75 Idle
11.11	720	12.8	75 Idle
11.25	720	12.8	75 Idle
11.46	680	12.8	75 Idle
11.61	680	12.8	75 Idle
11.75	680	12.8	73.8 Idle
11.96	680	12.8	73.8 Idle
12.1	680	12.8	73.8 Idle
12.24	680	12.8	73.8 Idle
12.38	680	12.8	73.8 Idle
12.59	640	13.5	73.8 Idle
12.74	680	13.5	73.8 Idle
12.88	680	13.5	73.8 Idle
13.09	680	13.5	72.5 Idle
13.24	640	13.5	72.5 Idle
13.38	640	13.5	72.5 Idle
13.59	640	13.5	72.5 Idle
13.74	640	13.5	72.5 Idle
13.88	640	13.5	72.5 Idle
14.02	640	13.5	72.5 Idle
14.23	640	13.5	72.5 Idle
14.38	640	13.5	72.5 Idle
14.52	640	13.5	71.3 Idle
14.66	640	13.5	71.3 Idle
14.87	640	14.3	71.3 Idle
15.02	680	14.3	71.3 Idle
15.16	640	14.3	71.3 Idle
15.3	640	14.3	71.3 Idle
15.51	680	14.3	70 Idle
15.66	640	14.3	70 Idle
15.8	640	14.3	70 Idle
15.94	640	14.3	70 Idle
16.15	640	14.3	68.8 Idle
16.3	640	14.3	68.8 Idle
16.44	640	14.3	68.8 Idle
16.58	640	14.3	68.8 Idle
16.79	680	14.3	67.5 Idle
16.93	640	14.3	67.5 Idle
17.06	640	14.3	67.5 Idle
17.21	640	14.3	66.3 Idle
17.41	640	14.3	66.3 Idle
17.56	680	14.3	66.3 Idle
17.7	640	14.3	65 Idle
17.84	680	14.3	65 Idle
18.06	640	14.3	65 Idle
18.21	640	14.3	65 Idle
18.35	640	14.3	63.8 Idle
18.56	640	14.3	63.8 Idle
18.71	680	14.3	63.8 Idle
18.85	680	14.3	63.8 Idle
18.98	680	14.3	62.5 Idle
19.19	640	14.3	62.5 Idle
19.34	640	14.3	62.5 Idle
19.49	640	14.3	61.3 Idle
19.69	640	14.3	61.3 Idle
19.84	680	14.3	61.3 Idle
19.98	640	14.3	61.3 Idle
20.12	680	14.3	60 Idle
20.34	680	14.3	60 Idle
20.48	640	14.3	60 Idle
20.62	640	14.3	60 Idle
20.76	640	14.3	58.8 Idle
20.97	640	14.3	58.8 Idle
21.12	640	14.3	58.8 Idle
21.26	640	14.3	57.5 Idle
21.47	640	14.3	57.5 Idle
21.62	680	14.3	57.5 Idle
21.76	640	14.3	57.5 Idle
21.9	680	14.3	57.5 Idle
22.11	640	14.3	56.3 Idle
22.26	640	14.3	56.3 Idle
22.4	680	14.3	56.3 Idle
22.54	680	14.3	56.3 Idle
22.75	640	14.3	55 Idle
22.89	680	14.3	55 Idle
23.03	640	14.3	55 Idle
23.17	640	14.3	55 Idle
23.38	640	15	55 Idle
23.53	640	14.3	53.8 Idle
23.67	640	14.3	53.8 Idle
23.88	640	14.3	53.8 Idle
24.03	640	14.3	53.8 Idle
24.17	640	14.3	53.8 Idle
24.38	640	14.3	52.5 Idle
24.53	640	14.3	52.5 Idle
24.67	640	14.3	52.5 Idle
24.81	640	14.3	52.5 Idle
25.02	640	14.3	52.5 Idle
25.17	640	14.3	51.3 Idle
25.31	640	14.3	51.3 Idle
25.52	640	14.3	51.3 Idle
25.67	640	15	51.3 Idle
25.81	680	15	50 Idle
26.02	680	15	50 Idle
26.17	680	15	50 Idle
26.31	640	15	50 Idle
26.52	640	15	50 Idle
26.67	640	14.3	50 Idle
26.81	640	14.3	48.8 Idle
27.02	640	14.3	48.8 Idle
27.17	640	14.3	48.8 Idle
27.31	640	14.3	48.8 Idle
27.52	640	14.3	48.8 Idle
27.67	680	15	48.8 Idle
27.81	680	15	48.8 Idle
27.95	680	15	48.8 Idle
28.16	680	15	47.5 Idle
28.31	680	15	47.5 Idle
28.45	640	15	47.5 Idle
28.66	680	15	47.5 Idle
28.81	640	15	46.3 Idle
28.95	640	15	46.3 Idle
29.16	640	15	46.3 Idle
29.31	640	15	46.3 Idle
29.45	640	15	45 Idle
29.66	640	14.3	45 Idle
29.81	640	15	45 Idle
29.95	640	15	45 Idle
30.16	640	14.3	45 Idle
30.31	640	14.3	43.8 Idle
30.45	640	14.3	43.8 Idle
30.66	640	14.3	43.8 Idle
30.81	640	15	43.8 Idle
30.95	640	15	43.8 Idle
31.09	640	15	43.8 Idle
31.3	640	15	43.8 Idle
31.44	680	15	43.8 Idle
31.58	640	15	42.5 Idle
31.72	640	15	42.5 Idle
31.93	640	15	42.5 Idle
32.08	640	14.3	42.5 Idle
32.22	640	14.3	42.5 Idle
32.36	640	14.3	42.5 Idle
32.57	640	14.3	42.5 Idle
32.72	640	15	42.5 Idle
32.86	640	15	42.5 Idle
33.07	680	15	42.5 Idle
33.22	680	15	42.5 Idle
33.36	640	15	42.5 Idle
33.57	680	15	41.3 Idle
33.72	640	15	41.3 Idle
33.86	640	15	41.3 Idle
34	640	15	41.3 Idle
34.21	640	15	41.3 Idle
34.36	680	15	41.3 Idle
34.5	680	15	41.3 Idle
34.71	640	15	41.3 Idle
34.86	640	15	41.3 Idle
35	640	15	41.3 Idle
35.14	640	15	41.3 Idle
35.35	640	15	41.3 Idle
35.5	640	15	40 Idle
35.64	640	15	40 Idle
35.85	640	15	40 Idle
36	640	15	40 Idle
36.14	640	15	40 Idle
36.35	680	15	40 Idle
36.5	640	15	40 Idle
36.64	640	15	40 Idle
36.85	640	15	40 Idle
37	640	15	40 Idle
37.14	640	15	40 Idle
37.35	640	15	40 Idle
37.5	640	15	38.8 Idle
37.64	680	15	38.8 Idle
37.79	640	15	38.8 Idle
37.99	680	15	38.8 Idle
38.13	680	15	38.8 Idle
38.27	640	15	38.8 Idle
38.41	680	15	38.8 Idle
38.62	640	15	38.8 Idle
38.77	640	15	38.8 Idle
38.91	640	15	38.8 Idle
39.05	640	15	38.8 Idle
39.26	640	15	38.8 Idle
39.41	640	15	38.8 Idle
39.55	680	15	37.5 Idle
39.69	680	15	37.5 Idle
39.9	680	15	37.5 Idle
40.05	640	15	37.5 Idle
40.19	640	15	37.5 Idle
40.4	640	15	37.5 Idle
40.55	640	15	37.5 Idle
40.69	640	15	37.5 Idle
40.9	640	15	37.5 Idle
41.05	640	15	37.5 Idle
41.19	640	15	37.5 Idle
41.4	640	15	36.3 Idle
41.55	640	15	36.3 Idle
41.69	640	15	36.3 Idle
41.83	640	15	36.3 Idle
42.04	680	15	36.3 Idle
42.19	680	15	36.3 Idle
42.33	680	15	36.3 Idle
42.53	680	15	36.3 Idle
42.67	640	15	36.3 Idle
42.81	640	15	35 Idle
42.95	640	15	35 Idle
43.16	640	15	35 Idle
43.3	640	15	35 Idle
43.44	640	15	35 Idle
43.58	680	15	35 Idle
43.79	640	15	35 Idle
43.94	680	15	33.8 Idle
44.08	680	15	33.8 Idle
44.29	680	15	33.8 Idle
44.44	680	15	33.8 Idle
44.58	680	15	33.8 Idle
44.79	640	15	33.8 Idle
44.94	640	15	33.8 Idle
45.08	640	15.8	32.5 Idle
45.22	640	15	32.5 Idle
45.43	680	15.8	32.5 Idle
45.57	680	15	32.5 Idle
45.71	640	15	32.5 Idle
45.85	640	15	32.5 Idle
46.06	680	15	32.5 Idle
46.21	640	15	32.5 Idle
46.35	640	15	32.5 Idle
46.49	640	15	32.5 Idle
46.7	640	15	32.5 Idle
46.85	640	15	31.3 Idle
46.99	640	15	31.3 Idle
47.2	680	15	31.3 Idle
47.35	640	15	31.3 Idle
47.49	640	15	31.3 Idle
47.63	680	15	31.3 Idle
47.84	640	15	31.3 Idle
47.99	640	15	31.3 Idle
48.13	640	15	30 Idle
48.34	640	15	30 Idle
48.49	680	15	30 Idle
48.63	680	15	30 Idle
48.84	640	15	30 Idle
48.99	680	15	30 Idle
49.12	680	15	30 Idle
49.26	640	15	30 Idle
49.47	640	15	28.8 Idle
49.62	640	15.8	28.8 Idle
49.76	640	15.8	28.8 Idle
49.97	640	15.8	28.8 Idle
50.12	640	15.8	28.8 Idle
50.26	640	15	28.8 Idle
50.4	680	15	28.8 Idle
50.61	640	15	28.8 Idle
50.76	680	15.8	27.5 Idle
50.9	640	15	27.5 Idle
51.04	640	15.8	27.5 Idle
51.25	640	15.8	27.5 Idle
51.39	680	15	27.5 Idle
51.53	680	15	27.5 Idle
51.67	680	15	27.5 Idle
51.88	680	15	27.5 Idle
52.03	640	15	26.3 Idle

This was run in 2nd gear from a sloooooooow rolling start. Its really hard with the tiptronic to get it to redline without shifting. Once it gets up there, you have to switch it back to the left (to regular D mode) and back up to nuetral... if you get out the numbers, I did that in .7 seconds











_Modified by OrlandoJetta at 10:27 AM 5-20-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

these numbers are tainted....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

hey dude, what block did you log? try to do a Block 120 log as well


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

ok im guessing you did "block" or Group 005. do both Group 120 and Group 005... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope you get this in time (before you go and VAG run again)


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Yeah I did group 005... also 120 you say? From the data that I got, can you crunch the numbers?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Yeah I did group 005... also 120 you say? From the data that I got, can you crunch the numbers?

yeah please do 120 too, its easier lol. 
i probably can crunch numbers, but its kinda complicated for me... its mainly cuz im so damn lazy


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

what does 120 group? I wont have the time to do it until the middle of this week sometime....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_what does 120 group? I wont have the time to do it until the middle of this week sometime....









ah i see. i believe group 120 logs Engine load in Nm (which is basically torque). you can convert Nm to lbft i believe then find hp from that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wish i had access to a VAGCOM... i would have done this as well. the last time i had access to one, the owner wouldnt let me do it


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

http://forums.audiworld.com/vag/msgs/457.phtml
theres an excel chart in there to do all the work for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_http://forums.audiworld.com/vag/msgs/457.phtml
theres an excel chart in there to do all the work for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yeah thats what I used, however, my deceleration numbers seem to add up to an uncomputable variable. The value that I come up with ends up throwing the entire chart out of whack. So I used the decel numbers that were originally plugged in to convert my raw data to HP and torque... thats why I think mine is a bit off... probably not by much, but a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

Cool. I'm just glad to see people getting out there and testing stuff!


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

hell yeah.. I wana know how much my car is pulling more than anyone on here... time is just a huge issue with me my friend... i work way 2 hard... i think im taking a month off soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice. I just wished I had the money and time to do all this.


----------



## smiler51 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Hi,
thanks a lot for the great write-up. I just can't see/load the pics.
I have a Golf MKV and need to remove the ECU as well. Could you please upload these pictures again, as they would help me tremendously!
Thanks a lot
Smiler51


----------



## Envied A6 (May 19, 2009)

*Re: (smiler51)*

I just wanted to pick up this thread and update it with dyno results.
You make the final decision on the reputation of this chip tuning company.
Dynojet Dynometer
Vehicle dynoed: 01 Audi A6 2.7t
Stock results: 228whp 252 tq
Chip tuning results: 213whp 248tq


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Envied A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Envied A6* »_I just wanted to pick up this thread and update it with dyno results.
You make the final decision on the reputation of this chip tuning company.
Dynojet Dynometer
Vehicle dynoed: 01 Audi A6 2.7t
Stock results: 228whp 252 tq
Chip tuning results: 213whp 248tq
















hahahahahahaha
proof? 
/thread
/company


----------

